# Unterschiede zwischen Epicon und Raidon



## Sabberndergreis (3. April 2010)

*Die Gabeln:
Suntour Epicon*





*Suntour Raidon*





*Einsatzbereich* 
sowohl fuer die Epicon als auch fuer die Raidon ist scheinbar XC/AM. Die Raidon scheint dabei eher im Einsteigersegment, die Epicon etwas hoeher positioniert zu sein.

*Federweg:*
Beide Gabeln sind mit 80 bis 120 mm Federweg erhaeltlich. Scheinbar sind die Gabeln mit verschiedenen Federwegen intern identisch, auf der SR Suntour Website gibt es Anleitungen, wie dieser Federweg angepasst werden kann.

*Federung:*
Die Raidon ist mit Luft- oder Stahlfeder erhaeltlich, die Epicon nur mit Luftfeder.
Die LOD hat ein am Gabelholm befindliches Lockout, die RLD ein remote Lockout. 

*Verbaute Materialien:*
Die Raidon hat Standrohre und Steuerrohr aus Stahl, sollte also recht steif sein, dafuer etwas schwerer
Die Epicon hat Standrohre und Steuerrohr aus Alu, ist moeglicherweise etwas weniger steif, dafuer aber leichter.

*Klemmechanismus:*
Der QLOC Mechanismus ist ein werkzeugloses Steckachsensystem. In der Theorie. In der Praxis braucht man scheinbar einen Hammer, um die Achse wieder aus der Gabel zu bekommen ;-) Ausserdem setzt das System eine Nabe mit durchgehendem Innendurchmesser ohne Stufen voraus, was haeufig nicht gegeben ist. 

*Tests:*
Sowohl die Raidon als auch die Epicon haben in Bike-Tests (in der 26"-Version) ganz brauchbar abgeschnitten. Auch wenn die Funktion der Daempfung scheinbar nicht ganz auf dem Niveau der teuren Gabeln a la Fox und Reba ist, war zumindest die Steifigkeit im oberen Bereich, teilweise fast auf Lefty-Niveau (Bremssteifigkeit Lefty/Raidon 192/185 Nm/Grad, Verdrehsteifigkeit 31/26 Nm/Grad. Die Fox war mit 156/19 deutlich schlechter, Werte aus Bike 01/10).Die Raidon war steifer als alle anderen Gabeln im Test (Marzocchi, Rock Shox, German:A, Magura, DT Swiss), mit Ausnahme der Lefty und der Enduro-Gabeln. 
Die Epicon war nicht ganz so steif (Epicon 169/23 Nm/Grad, Reba 185/27 Nm/Grad, Test in Bike 04/09), aber immer noch brauchbar. Wieweit diese Werte nun auf 29er uebertragbar sind, weiss ich nicht, da aber von Suntour die gleichen Standrohrdurchmesser fur 26" und 29" Gabeln verwendet werden, sollte es schon Aehnlichkeiten geben.

*Freigaben:*
Beide Gabeln haben eine Freigabe fuer Bremsscheiben bis 185 mm. Von der Steifigkeit der Gabeln her sollte aber auch eigenlich eine groessere Scheibe montierbar sein, natuerlich mit Garantieverlust und auf eigene Gefahr ;-)

*Vergleichbare Gabeln:*
Die Raidon/Epicon Kombi erinnert mich an die Tora/Reba Kombination, sowohl von den verwendeten Materialien, Technologien als auch von der Positionierung innerhalb der Angebote des Herstellers.

*Preis/Leistung:*
Unschlagbar. Finde ich zumindest :-D 

Ich wuerde annehmen, dass sich die Raidon eher fuer schwerere Fahrer und AM, die Epicon eher fuer leichtere Fahrer und XC eignet. Liege ich damit richtig? 

Steffen


----------



## ollo (3. April 2010)

stoewer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> .......
> Ich wuerde annehmen, dass sich die Raidon eher fuer schwerere Fahrer und AM, die Epicon eher fuer leichtere Fahrer und XC eignet. Liege ich damit richtig?
> ...



dadurch ist sie einfach Preiswerter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabberndergreis (16. April 2010)

So, ich habe die *Suntour SF10-RAIDON RLD 15QLC 29' coil*
gerade bekommen. 
*
Erster Eindruck:*
Sie wirkt stabil und schwer, genau wie ich es erwartet und mir gewuenscht habe. Die Verarbeitung ist prinzipiell gut, allerdings scheinen die Staubschutzringe nicht wirklich dicht zu sein.

*Funktion:*
Soweit ich das bisher sagen kann (die Gabel ist noch nicht verbaut, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich sie behalten moechte), scheint die Einstellung von Preload und Rebound gut zu funktionieren. Allerdings erreicht die Gabel auf keinen Fall die angegebenen 100 mm Federweg. Bei voller Belastung (mit meinen 105 kg) federt die Gabel 75 mm ein, daher gehe ich von einer 80 mm Gabel aus. Nachdem ich bereits eine 80 mm Marzocchi Gabel mit aehnlicher Charakteristik besitze, muss ich entweder den Federweg anpassen, oder die Gabel zurueckschicken.
Fuer welchen Einsatzbereich die Gabel mit dem hohen Gewicht, Stahlfedern aber nur 80 mm Federweg vorgesehen ist, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. Zumal auch der maximale Bremsscheibendurchmesser auf 180 mm begrenzt ist.

*Zubehoer:*
Die Gabel kam zusammen mit dem Remote Lockout Hebel fuer den Lenker und den Zug dafuer, allerdings ohne die Zughuelle oder Endkappen. Das beiliegende Handbuch bezog sich auf eine andere Gabel. Beiliegend war auch die passende Steckachse mit dem QLC System.

*Im Vergleich:*
Am ehesten scheint die Gabel mit der Rock Shox Tora 302 vergleichbar zu sein, was verwendete Materialien (Stahl fuer Steuer- und Standrohre, Magnesium fuer die Tauchrohre), Funktionsmechanismus (Stahlfeder), sowie Gewicht (ca. 2.5 kg) angeht. Als zusaetzlichen Bonus hat die Gabel das Suntour-eigene QLC Steckachsensystem.

*Preis/Leistung:*
Ich habe fuer die Gabel 225 Euro bezahlt. Aehnlich teuer waere auch die Rockshox Tora 29er gewesen, allerdings ohne das Steckachsensystem. Die Suntour Epicon mit Luftfederung liegt sogar noch etwas guenstiger mit ca. 215 Euro. Insgesamt war die Gabel also kein Schnaeppchen, jetzt warte ich mal darauf, wie gut der Service von Suntour ist, um zu entscheiden, ob sie das Geld wert war.


----------



## Teekay (19. April 2010)

Schade, ich hatte aus Kostengründen auch schon mit den Suntours geliebäugelt.

Warum hast du nicht zur Epicon/air gegriffen? In dieser Federwegsklasse würde ich eher zur Verwendung einer Luftgabel neigen?


----------



## Sabberndergreis (19. April 2010)

*Zum Federweg:*
Ich habe inzwischen eine Explosionszeichnung zur Gabel gefunden, ausserdem hat mich ein Servicemitarbeiter von CRC kontaktiert. Offensichtlich ist ein zusaetzliches Daempfungselement eingebaut, welches jenseits der 75 mm aktiv wird und ein Durchschlagen verhindern soll. 
Ich habe daher die Gabel eingebaut, und auch schon probegefahren. Die Vorspannung der Stahlfeder ist einstellbar, bei niedriger Vorspannung und huepfen auf die Gabel ist es sogar moeglich ein Durchschlagen zu provozieren. 
Das ist mir jetzt bei hoher Vorspannung noch nicht gelungen, aber heute werde ich noch eine ausgiebige Testrunde absolvieren, um das zu testen.

*Warum Raidon?*
Fuer die Raidon statt der Epicon hatte ich mich entschieden, weil die Raidon ueber steife Steuer- und Standrohre aus CroMo verfuegt und nicht wie die Epicon mit Aluminium gewichtsoptimiert ist. Ausserdem gefaellt mir die Idee einer Stahlfeder gut, weil das Ansprechen doch noch etwas sensibler und die Konstruktion etwas robuster ist und weniger Wartung verlangt.

*Zum Gewicht: *
Ich habe die Gabel jetzt nocheinmal gewogen, das Gewicht liegt *mit Steckachse* bei 2689 g.

*Die Steckachse:*
Das QLOC-System funktioniert bis jetzt gut, das Vorderrad laesst sich recht unproblematisch ein- und ausbauen.

*Fahreindruck:*
Soweit ich das bis jetzt sagen kann, ist die Gabel recht steif, subjektiv zumindest deutlich steifer als meine Manitou Minute 29er, die in den Testberichten ja immer als besonders steif gelobt wurde. Im Vergleich mit einer RS Tora 302 U-Turn steht die Gabel gut da, vor allem auch wegen der Steckachse. Die Sensibilitaet laesst bis dato noch etwas zu wuenschen uebrig, aber die Gabel ist eben auch noch nicht eingefahren.

Steffen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (19. April 2010)

*Erster Fahrbericht:*
Heute habe ich 800 hm und 55 km mit der Gabel hinter mich gebracht. Bis jetzt bin ich recht zufrieden. Die Gabel ist auf jeden Fall sehr steif, viel steifer als meine Manitou Minute mit 120 mm zumindest. Durch die Steckachse ist das Lenken sehr direkt, auch bei starkem Bremsen in steilem Gelaende verzieht sich die Gabel nicht, und biegt sich auch nicht merklich nach hinten. Ich habe die Preload zurueckgedreht, und dafuer die Daempfung etwas hoeher gedreht. Damit schlaegt die Gabel auch nicht durch, spricht aber etwas feiner an. In schnellen, groben Passagen ist sie noch nicht optimal abgestimmt, da musste ich mit dem Tempo runter, weil mir der Lenker fast aus den Haenden geflogen ist. Schnelle, aufeinanderfolgende Schlaege waren mit meiner jetzigen Daempfungseinstellung nicht optimal zu bewaeltigen, aber ich denke mal, dass da noch Potential ist. Jetzt werde ich erstmal die Daempfung wieder etwas runterdrehen, und dann morgen noch einmal eine Testrunde fahren.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (20. April 2010)

*Traveln der Raidon Coil Gabel*

Ich habe von einem freundlichen Herren aus dem SR Suntour Service erfahren, dass die Gabel sich tatsaechlich auch auf 120 mm Federweg umruesten laesst. Jeder Fahrradladen sollte die Umruestung durchfuehren koennen, allerdings sind die notwendigen Teile in Europa noch nicht verfuegbar.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (23. April 2010)

stoewer schrieb:


> So, ich habe die *Suntour SF10-RAIDON RLD 15QLC 29' coil*
> gerade bekommen.
> *
> Erster Eindruck:*
> ...



Hallo,

ein paar kleine Kommentare von unsere Seite:

*Funktion*:

Ob du eine 80mm oder 100mm Gabel hast, kannst du ganz leicht feststellen in dem du die Standrohr abmisst. Von Dichtung zu Übergang Krone sollte es bei der 100mm Gabel ca. 110mm sein.

Alle SR Suntour Gabel sind auf bis 120kg frei gegeben. Der Einsazbereich der Gabel liegt klar im XC/AM Bereich. 

Die Gabe ist bis 185mm Bremsscheiben Größe frei gegeben.

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## Sabberndergreis (23. April 2010)

@SR Suntour

Vielen Dank fuer die Informationen. Im Nachtrag zum urspruenglichen Beitrag hatte ich ja schon erwaehnt, dass die Gabel offensichtlich doch den vollen *Federweg* nutzt, nur eben eine deutliche Endprogression ab 75 mm einsetzt.

Die *Gewichtsfreigabe* ist interessant, bezieht sich das auf das Fahrergewicht fahrfertig oder auf das Systemgewicht Fahrer/Gepaeck/Fahrrad?

Von der *Steifigkeit* her kann die Gabel locker mit der RS Reba, Tora und der Manitou Minute mithalten, die alle fuer 203/210 mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben sind. Das ist sicherlich auch dem Steuerrohr und den Standrohren aus Stahl zu verdanken. Warum ist Suntour denn so konservativ mit der Freigabe fuer groessere Bremsscheiben?

Steffen


----------



## StillPad (23. April 2010)

stoewer schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben freigegeben sind. Das ist sicherlich auch dem Steuerrohr und den Standrohren aus Stahl zu verdanken. Warum ist Suntour denn so konservativ mit der Freigabe fuer groessere Bremsscheiben?
> 
> Steffen



Schonmal eien Durolux angeguckt mit 180mm? Das ist eine XC Gabel!?!
Nun kannste mal überlegen wieso die Gabeln nicht nur 160mm Scheiben haben dürfen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (26. April 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Schonmal eien Durolux angeguckt mit 180mm? Das ist eine XC Gabel!?!
> Nun kannste mal überlegen wieso die Gabeln nicht nur 160mm Scheiben haben dürfen



Hmmm. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich richtig verstehe, was du mir sagen moechtest. Die *Durolux* mit dem Einsatzbereich Enduro hat Freigabe fuer 210 mm Bremsscheiben. XC Gabel ist das natuerlich keine. Fuer mehr Steifigkeit hat die Durolux entweder ein 1.5" tapered Steuerrohr, oder ein CroMoly Steuerrohr sowie Standrohre aus Aluminium mit 35 mm Durchmesser und eine 20 mm Steckachse

Die fuer AM und XC vorgesehene *Raidon* hat ebenfalls ein CroMo Steuerrohr, 32 mm CroMo Standrohre und eine 15 mm Steckachse, und einen kleineren Achse-Krone Abstand als die Durolux. Somit sollte sie eigentlich auch gut halten, vor allem wenn man sich die Konkurrenz von Manitou, Fox, Marzocchi und RockShox ansieht. Letztere haben alle Aluminiumsteuer- und Standrohre mit 32 mm Durchmesser, und sind trotzdem fuer Bremsscheiben bis 210 mm freigegeben. Die an sich stabiler konstruierte Raidon ist nur bis 185 mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben. Und das leuchtet mir nicht so richtig ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (26. April 2010)

stoewer schrieb:


> Die an sich stabiler konstruierte Raidon ist nur bis 185 mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben. Und das leuchtet mir nicht so richtig ein.



Nun das selbe meine ich bei der Durolux 
180mm und nur XC+Dirtjump Freigabe es braucht kein Mensch bei den Einsatzgebieten 180mm

Und ne alte MZ 66 ist für Extrem Freeride ausgelegt mit auch nur 35mm Standrohren.

Kurz um gesagt die Angaben von Suntour machen sehr oft kein Sinn und haben Fehler.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (26. April 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun das selbe meine ich bei der Durolux
> 180mm und nur XC+Dirtjump Freigabe es braucht kein Mensch bei den Einsatzgebieten 180mm
> 
> Und ne alte MZ 66 ist für Extrem Freeride ausgelegt mit auch nur 35mm Standrohren.
> ...





Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## hbrmchl (2. Mai 2010)

hallo erstmal, bin ganz neu im Forum
da ich selber auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren 29er Federgabel bin und dabei über diesen thread auf dei Suntour Raidon gestoßen bin, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen an stoewer oder jemand anderen der sich da auskennt
1.) braucht man spezielle Naben, oder muss sonst etwas beachten bzgl. der 15mm Steckachsen. Habe bisher keine Informationen in der Richtung gefunden, aber nichts finden heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass da nichts wäre.
2.) der einzige Anbieter in Europa scheint Chainreactioncycles zu sein, aber die bei beiden Varianten der 29er Raidon die gleiche Beschreibung stehen, die besagt, das es die Luftgefederte Variante ist. Allerdings sind die Namen unterschiedlich, wobei die eine "Suntour Raidon  RLD 29" Forks - 15mm QLR 2009" heißt, die andere "Suntour Raidon  RLD Air 29" Forks - 15mm QLR 2009" und das "Air" im Namen trägt. Ich habe kein Interesse an der Luftgefederten Variante.
@stoewer, du hast deine doch auch bei CRC bestellt, war es die erstgenannte, oder haben die die Stahlfedergabel nicht mehr auf Lager?


----------



## Sabberndergreis (3. Mai 2010)

hbrmchl schrieb:


> hallo erstmal, bin ganz neu im Forum
> da ich selber auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren 29er Federgabel bin und dabei über diesen thread auf dei Suntour Raidon gestoßen bin, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen an stoewer oder jemand anderen der sich da auskennt
> 1.) braucht man spezielle Naben, oder muss sonst etwas beachten bzgl. der 15mm Steckachsen. Habe bisher keine Informationen in der Richtung gefunden, aber nichts finden heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass da nichts wäre.
> 2.) der einzige Anbieter in Europa scheint Chainreactioncycles zu sein, aber die bei beiden Varianten der 29er Raidon die gleiche Beschreibung stehen, die besagt, das es die Luftgefederte Variante ist. Allerdings sind die Namen unterschiedlich, wobei die eine "Suntour Raidon  RLD 29" Forks - 15mm QLR 2009" heißt, die andere "Suntour Raidon  RLD Air 29" Forks - 15mm QLR 2009" und das "Air" im Namen trägt. Ich habe kein Interesse an der Luftgefederten Variante.
> @stoewer, du hast deine doch auch bei CRC bestellt, war es die erstgenannte, oder haben die die Stahlfedergabel nicht mehr auf Lager?



Die erste Gabel (ohne Air im Namen) ist mit Stahlfeder anstatt mit Luftfederung ausgestattet, der Text bei CRC ist nicht korrekt. Es gibt ebenfalls kein Air Pressure adjust, sondern die Vorspannung wird mit einem Drehknopf eingestellt. 

Fuer die Gabel brauchst du in der Tat eine spezielle Nabe fuer 15 mm Steckachse. Wenn du dir ein preisguenstiges Rad aufbauen willst, wird dich das nicht so gluecklich machen, weil du damit keine Standardlaufraeder fuer Trekkingraeder mehr verwenden kannst. Du kannst dir entweder ein Rad mit Steckachsennabe bauen lassen (teuer), oder dir ein fertig eingespeichtes Laufrad mit Steckachsennabe z.B. das Halo Freedom Wheel bei CRC kaufen. Das ist allerdings auch nicht ganz billig, und in diesem speziellen Fall brauchst du ausserdem noch einen Adapter fuer die 15 mm Steckachse. 

Als naechstes Problem kommt dann, dass der Halo-Adapter nicht vollkommen kompatibel mit dem Steckachsensystem von SR Suntour ist, so dass die Achse beim Entfernen der Steckachse aus der Gabel wohl haken oder sogar steckenbleiben wird. 

Um dieses Problem zu umgehen, koenntest du zusaetzlich zu den Adapteraufsaetzen noch ein kleines Aluroehrchen in die Steckachsennabe zwischen die Adapterhuellen schieben, damit der Innendurchmesser der Nabe gleich bleibt. Das Aluroehrchen sollte von der Breite genau zwischen die beiden Adapter passen, einen Aussendurchmesser von 20 mm und einen Innendurchmesser von 15 mm haben. Dann koennte das mit dem Suntour Steckachsensystem trotzdem gut funktionieren, probiert habe ich das allerdings noch nicht, also alles auf eigene Gefahr. Ich selbst fahre ein Laufrad mit 15 mm Steckachsennabe, damit funktioniert das System recht gut.

Ich wuerde mir aber generell ueberlegen, ob du die Gabel kaufen willst. Mit dem teuren Vorderrad bist du naemlich schnell bei ueber 350 Euro, und dann koenntest du dir auch eine Rock Shox Tora mit 100 mm und normalem Schnellspanner kaufen. Die ist auch nicht viel weniger steif, und kostet so etwa 270 Euro. Dafuer kannst du dann normale Naben fahren.


Steffen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (3. Mai 2010)

So, hier jetzt mal ein kurzes Update zur Raidon Coil 29er Gabel nach den ersten zwei Wochen:

*Funktion:*
Die Gabel federt. Allerdings nicht herausragend gut. Im Vergleich zu einer Rock Shox Tora 29er Air sogar eher maessig. Im Vergleich zu einer Rock Shox Reba - kein Vergleich. Die Feder ist sehr progressiv, eigentlich anders, als von einer Stahlfeder erwartet. Auf grosse Hindernisse spricht sie brauchbar, auf kleinere Hindernisse gar nicht an. Wenn die Standrohre gerade frisch geoelt sind, verbessert sich das Ansprechverhalten etwas. Allerdings haelt das im Regelfall nicht laenger als eine Tour an.

*Wartung:*
Die Dichtringe der Gabel sind leider so konstruiert, dass am oberen Rand eine Tasche fuer Staub, Schmutz und Wasser entsteht. Wenn man die Standrohre der Gabel nicht nach jeder Tour gruendlich reinigt und neu oelt, wird die Funktion sehr schnell schlechter, und sie federt nur noch sehr zaeh. Offiziell sollten die Standrohre nur alle 25 Stunden geoelt werden, dann funktioniert sie aber schon lange als Starrgabel.
Eigentlich hatte ich mir eine Stahlfedergabel gekauft, um weniger Wartungsaufwand zu haben, aber wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich mich sehr intensiv um die Gabel kuemmern muessen, um einen vorzeitigen Verschleiss zu verhindern.

*Verarbeitung:*
Die Standrohre der Gabel sehen schon nach zwei Wochen zwei Jahre alt aus. Die Beschichtung hat sich zur Haelfte abgescheuert, so dass die Standrohre jetzt einen interessanten Bicolor-Look haben. Bei einer 50 Euro Gabel wuerde ich genau das erwarten, bei einer 225 Euro Gabel allerdings nicht. Meine Marzocchi Bomber sieht nach 3 Jahren Sommer und Winter immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag, meine Manitou Minute 29er ebenfalls. Die Rock Shox Tora 302 meiner Freundin sieht nach 3 Jahren Sommer und Winter ebenfalls aus wie neu. 

*Service durch CRC * 
Von Seiten der Firma CRC habe ich auf Fragen innerhalb von 3 und 10 Tagen Antwort bekommen, man konnte eine meiner beiden Fragen beantworten, die andere Frage eine Woche spaeter leider nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

* Service durch Suntour*
Von Seiten der Firma SR Suntour habe ich auf eine Frage binnen 4 Tagen eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommen. Hier im Forum auf eine Frage vom 23.04.10 bisher nicht. Offensichtlich wird das Forum von Seiten der Firma SR Suntour nicht regelmaessig besucht, oder der Mitarbeiter ist gerade im Urlaub.

*Fazit:*
Ich wuerde die Gabel wohl nicht noch einmal kaufen. Die Kosten fuer eine Gabel zusammen mit einem Laufrad mit Steckachse liegen etwa auf dem Niveau einer Rock Shox Tora SL 29er, zusammen mit einem Laufrad mit Schnellspannerachse. Die Tora ist etwa 500 g leichter, laesst sich dank Luftfederung besser auf unterschiedliche Fahrergewichte einstellen, ist fuer 210 mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben, und spricht deutlich feiner an. Dafuer ist sie etwas weniger steif, aber immer noch durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## hbrmchl (4. Mai 2010)

vielen Dank Steffen für deine ausführliche Antwort, hat mir echt weitergeholfen. 
So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl auf die Rock Shox Tora ausweichen müssen, denn irgendwelche Spezialaktionen damit die Steckachse passt, will ich mir nicht antun.
Ich habe etwas herumgesucht, aber soviel ich herausbekommen habe gibt es die Tora in 29'' nicht als Stahlfedervariante. Die Auswahl an 29er Gabeln ist ja schon an sich recht dünn, aber wenn man dann auch noch eine halbwegs günstige mit Stahlfedern sucht, ist die Auswahl auf die Suntour Raidon und die RST M29 Com T beschränkt. Die RST ist aber mit ~140 wieder so billig, dass ich sie auch in Verbindung mit dem Ruf von RST gleich wieder verworfen habe.
Vorteile der Raidon wären sonst der günstige Preis, die Stahlfederung und die mattschwarze, zu meinem Rad passende Lackierung gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (4. Mai 2010)

Da wäre noch die Manitou Drake 29!

Und die RST soll laut US-Forum gar nicht so übel sein!!

Grüße
Otto


----------



## hbrmchl (4. Mai 2010)

@ othu
danke für den Tipp, die Manitou werde ich mir mal ansehen.

zur RST M 29, die Bewertung in den US-Foren habe ich mir durchgelesen, die haben sich auf die M29 bezogen, also die luftgefederte Variante. Die M29 Com T ist die Stahlgefederte und kostet nur etwa die Hälfte der M29. Das ist was mich bei der Sache stutzig macht. Da ich nirgendwo Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte gefunden habe bin ich skeptisch. Z.B. bei der Raidon fällt der Preisunterschied deutlich geringer aus (<50), weshalb ich vermute, das RST bei der M29 Com T zuviel gespart hat.


----------



## david99 (26. August 2010)

Ich hab heut ne neue Raidon bekommen... die 2011er hat silberne Standrohre , sogenannte "Hard Chrome" Beschichtung, lt. Suntour waren die schwarzen anfällig gegenüber Salz (Winter). UND sie hat jetz Postmount statt IS2000...

Vielleicht kann man das oben im Startbeitrag ergänzen.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (28. August 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut ne neue Raidon bekommen... die 2011er hat silberne Standrohre , sogenannte "Hard Chrome" Beschichtung, lt. Suntour waren die schwarzen anfällig gegenüber Salz (Winter). UND sie hat jetz Postmount statt IS2000...
> 
> Vielleicht kann man das oben im Startbeitrag ergänzen.



Danke fuer die Informationen! Den Startbeitrag wuerde ich gerne anpassen, kann das aber nicht mehr. Ich habe inzwischen einen recht ausfuehrlichen Bericht zur Raidon geschrieben.
Eine Zeitlang war ich recht unzufrieden, momentan denke ich, dass ich die Gabel vielleicht unterschaetzt habe...

Steffen


----------



## david99 (29. August 2010)

Stimmt, nach ner Zeit kann man Beiträge nicht mehr editieren... keine Ahnung was der Mist soll...

Dein Bericht ist sehr interessant, wie die ganze Seite... Daumen dafür 

Deine Standrohre sahen ja auch nach kurzer Zeit schon so schlimm aus...ich hätt das gleich reklamiert. 
Mal schauen ob die silbernen Standrohre jetzt länger halten... Die Einbauhöhe hat sich übrigens auch reduziert, während bei der 2010er Raidon noch über 1cm Standrohr bei kompletter Versenkung rausschaute isses jetz im Bereich von einigen mm, glaube maximal 5. Die Einbauhöhe der 2011er Raidon (120mm) liegt jetz bei 500 +/-5mm.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (29. August 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach ner Zeit kann man Beiträge nicht mehr editieren... keine Ahnung was der Mist soll...
> 
> Dein Bericht ist sehr interessant, wie die ganze Seite... Daumen dafür
> 
> ...



Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass das mit den Standrohren so sein muss, weil die Beschichtung einfach nicht so gut haelt wie eine Verchromung. Man hat sich aus optischen, nicht aus technischen Gruenden fuer diese Beschichtung entschieden. 
Bei mir schauen uebrigens bei maximalem Eintauchen auch nicht mehr als ein paar mm Standrohre raus.

Steffen


----------



## david99 (30. August 2010)

Das wundert mich... Bei meiner alten Raidon haben noch fast 2cm rausgeschaut wenn sie ganz eintaucht war.

Bin ja gespannt ob die Verchromung wirklich länger hält, vor allem weil ich auch den ganzen Winter fahre und hier immer ordentlich Salz liegt...


----------



## david99 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier was zum Traveln der Raidon Air... Problemlos ohne zusätzliche Teile / Spezialwerkzeug zu bewerkstelligen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (7. Juli 2011)

Hier habe ich jetzt noch etwas zu meinen Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Raidon geschrieben. Fazit: Die Gabel ist nicht totzukriegen. Auch nach vielen Kilometern und Hoehenmetern ist sie besser als gedacht, insbesondere, wenn man die Fettpackung gegen eine Oelfuellung tauscht...

Steffen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (12. Juli 2011)

Die Ersatzteilbeschaffung fuer die Raidon Coil ist nicht ganz unproblematisch. Eine haertere Feder ist weltweit scheinbar nicht verfuegbar, und die Gabel schlaegt immer noch durch 

Also werde ich versuchen, eine Ersatzfeder eines anderen Herstellers zu verbauen, oder vielleicht einen Gummi-Anschlagdaempfer basteln...

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabberndergreis (17. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche eine neue, staerkere Feder fuer meine Raidon. Suntour hat scheinbar noch keine produziert, deswegen jetzt hier die Frage, ob jemand eine aehnliche Feder eines anderen Herstellers kennt:

Die Masse der *Originalfeder (Suntour Teilenummer FEP363)*:

Laenge: 274 mm
Innendurchmesser: 19.5 mm
Drahtstaerke 4.3 mm
Windungszahl: 27
Federrate 9.2 N/mm

Diese Feder ist die mittlere Feder fuer die Raidon, also wohl fuer ein Fahrergewicht von etwa 75 kg ausgelegt. 
Da ich je nach Trainingszustand und Saison zwischen 95 und 105 kg auf die Waage bringe, sollte die Federrate etwas hoeher liegen, naemlich nach Dreisatz bei 9.2/75*100 N/mm, also etwa 12 N/mm. Auf dieser Website habe ich eine nette Berechnungsmoeglichkeit fuer eine besser passende Feder gefunden.

Nun zu der *optimalen Feder* fuer mich:

Innendurchmesser 19.0-19.5 mm
Drahtstaerke 4.5-4.7 mm
Laenge 270-280 mm
Federrate von 11-13 N/mm 
Windungszahl 27
Aussendurchmesser <= 28.5 mm. 

Na? Hat jemand so etwas herumliegen oder kennt eine vergleichbare Feder eines anderen Herstellers?

Steffen


----------



## Teekay (18. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne/habe keine vergleichbare Feder. 
Ich finde es aber super, dass du so beständig über deine Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel berichtest. Weiter so!

Wenn du zur Not mal nach Spiralfeder Hersteller googlest und dich an einige Hersteller wendest? Evtl. haben die ja etwas geeignetes im Programm oder können dir eine wickeln.


----------



## Sabberndergreis (19. Juli 2011)

@ Teekay: Danke fuer den Zuspruch ;-) Federnhersteller wickeln entweder nur groessere Stueckzahlen einer Feder oder es wird teuer. 

Trotzdem habe jetzt eine recht unpassende, aber harte Feder gefunden. 

Der Aussendurchmesser stimmt schon mal. Der Rest noch nicht.
Die Feder stammt aus einer Manitou Stance, ist fuer 130 mm Federweg vorgesehen und extra hart. Der Drahtdurchmesser liegt bei 5 mm, die errechnete Federrate bei etwa 16 N/mm, die Gesamtlaenge der Feder bei 300 mm, und sie hat 30 Windungen. Alles nicht ganz so passend, leider. Jetzt kann ich die Feder um 3 Windungen kuerzen, oder versuchen, die Feder so einzubauen. Nur ist sie 3 cm laenger als die Feder, die ich momentan verbaut habe. Dass ich damit jeglichen Garantieanspruch verliere, ist mir auch klar. Aber was will man machen? 
Beim Kuerzen der Feder ergibt sich das Problem, dass die Federform danach nicht optimal ist, weil der Federdraht an den Enden der Feder dann nicht mehr an die erste Windung angelegt ist. Ausserdem ist die Federrate fast doppelt so hoch wie die Federrate der Originalfeder, damit wird die Gabel wahrscheinlich sogar mir zu hart werden.
Evtl. koennte ich auch die bestehende Feder behalten, und einen zusaetzlichen Gummi- oder Elastomeranschlagdaempfer einbauen, um zu verhindern, dass die Gabel so hart durchschlaegt, sozusagen nur die Endprogression aendern.

Steffen


----------



## othu (19. Juli 2011)

Moin Steffen,

oder du baust eine zweite, kurze aber harte Feder als Endanschlag ein...


----------



## Sabberndergreis (19. Juli 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Moin Steffen,
> 
> oder du baust eine zweite, kurze aber harte Feder als Endanschlag ein...



Moin Otto,

das waere auch eine schoene Loesung. Nur dass ich noch keine passende Feder habe... 

Wobei ein Elastomerelement recht leicht zu beschaffen ist. Das dann nur als Anschlagdaempfer zwischen Tauchrohr und Standrohr, evtl. auch zwei davon, oder eben so viele, dass die Gabel den kompletten Federweg nutzt, aber die Endprogression fuer Spruenge stark ansteigt. Wenn dann die letzten 10 mm Federweg sehr zaeh werden, stoert mich das auch nicht.

Steffen


----------



## Sabberndergreis (3. August 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt ein Elastomerelement mit einem Aussendurchmesser von 19 mm und einer Laenge von 30 mm in die Spiralfeder im linken Federbein eingelegt. Da in der Spiralfeder schon ein Anschlagdaempfer aus Gummi steckt, der ab etwa 10 cm Federweg eine deutliche Progression bewirkt, kommt die Gabel jetzt ab einem Einfederweg von etwa 7 cm am Elastomerelement+Gummi an. Dadurch steigt an dieser Stelle die Federrate deutlich an, und ein Durchschlagen der Gabel wird wirksam vermieden. 

So ganz zufrieden bin ich mit meiner Loesung noch nicht, weil die Kennlinie der Gabel jetzt nicht mehr linear verlaeuft, sondern bei 7 cm einen Sprung aufweist. Dadurch federt sie einfach deutlich unkomfortabler. Mal sehen, was mir dazu noch einfaellt...

Ich habe auch noch Oelabstreifringe fuer Suntour Gabeln mit 32 mm Standrohren erworben, die ich leider noch nicht montieren konnte. Bis dahin muss ich die Gabel eben regelmaessig auf den Kopf stellen, um eine optimale Schmierung zu gewaehrleisten...

Weiss einer von Euch, ob die Dichtungen der Suntour Rux auf die Raidon passen?

Steffen


----------



## david99 (3. August 2011)

warum hast du dich damals eigentlich gegen die luft-raidon entschieden? oder gabs die 29er nich mit luft?


----------



## Sabberndergreis (3. August 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> warum hast du dich damals eigentlich gegen die luft-raidon entschieden? oder gabs die 29er nich mit luft?



Tjaja, wenn ich gewusst haette, wieviel Arbeit das mit der Stahlfeder wird, haette ich auf jeden Fall die Luft genommen. 
Nur dachte ich eben, dass eine Stahlfeder wartungsfrei und nicht kaputtzubekommen waere. Und eigentlich fast alle Hersteller bieten ja auch Federn in verschiedenen Haerten an, so dass die Abstimmung unproblematisch ist...

Steffen


----------



## dunkelfalke (12. September 2011)

Eine ganz blöde Frage jetzt, bitte nicht schlagen, bin Anfänger: ich hatte in meinem Rad eine alte Suntour 6200, die ich jetzt durch eine SF11 Raidon Air RLD mit 100 mm Federweg ersetzt habe. Ich habe seinerzeit nicht nachgeschaut, wieviel Federweg die alte Federgabel hatte, und habe einfach 80mm angenommen, bei 20 mm mehr hätte sich die Geometrie ja nicht so geändert. Nach dem Einbau habe ich aber nachgeschaut, und - oh Schreck - die alte hatte nur 50mm Federweg, somit hat die neue Gabel so das doppelte, was sich bestimmt brutal auf die Geometrie auswirken wird.

Kann ich den Federweg noch nachträglich ohne einen allzu großen Aufwand verkleinern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabberndergreis (13. September 2011)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Eine ganz blöde Frage jetzt, bitte nicht schlagen, bin Anfänger: ich hatte in meinem Rad eine alte Suntour 6200, die ich jetzt durch eine SF11 Raidon Air RLD mit 100 mm Federweg ersetzt habe. Ich habe seinerzeit nicht nachgeschaut, wieviel Federweg die alte Federgabel hatte, und habe einfach 80mm angenommen, bei 20 mm mehr hätte sich die Geometrie ja nicht so geändert. Nach dem Einbau habe ich aber nachgeschaut, und - oh Schreck - die alte hatte nur 50mm Federweg, somit hat die neue Gabel so das doppelte, was sich bestimmt brutal auf die Geometrie auswirken wird.
> 
> Kann ich den Federweg noch nachträglich ohne einen allzu großen Aufwand verkleinern?



Tja, ich habe leider keine SF11, sondern eine SF10, und das auch noch ohne Air. Scheinbar war es aber so, dass der Federweg der aelteren Raidons sich mit Spacern oder durch Umstecken eines Splints auf 80 mm reduzieren liess. Am Besten schaust du dich mal auf der SR Suntour Tuning Base um, dort haben sie einige interessante Videos, u.a. auch zum Traveln von Raidon und Epicon.

Steffen


----------



## david99 (14. September 2011)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Eine ganz blöde Frage jetzt, bitte nicht schlagen, bin Anfänger: ich hatte in meinem Rad eine alte Suntour 6200, die ich jetzt durch eine SF11 Raidon Air RLD mit 100 mm Federweg ersetzt habe. Ich habe seinerzeit nicht nachgeschaut, wieviel Federweg die alte Federgabel hatte, und habe einfach 80mm angenommen, bei 20 mm mehr hätte sich die Geometrie ja nicht so geändert. Nach dem Einbau habe ich aber nachgeschaut, und - oh Schreck - die alte hatte nur 50mm Federweg, somit hat die neue Gabel so das doppelte, was sich bestimmt brutal auf die Geometrie auswirken wird.
> 
> Kann ich den Federweg noch nachträglich ohne einen allzu großen Aufwand verkleinern?


ja, da müssen nur weitere spacer eingefügt werden... hab auch die sf11, hier das video dazu http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_pub...nel/14_How_to_convert_travel_Epicon_07-08.flv


----------

